# Beginner Fitness



## mello151 (Sep 25, 2011)

I just went on my first "real" ride of the year yesterday and I felt like either my heart was going to burst out of my chest or my legs were going to turn to mash potatoes on some of the climbs and I had only done about 6 miles. I wasn't expecting it to be easy, especially considering I actually first started riding just last Fall and the furthest I've ridden in an outing is 15 miles. I know that I'll get better with time and it will get a lot easier the more I do it, but it made me wonder...

How was it for some of you guys when you first started out riding? Did the first couple of rides have you wondering, "why the hell would anyone do this to themselves?!", or was it more like "that was fun. can't wait to do it again tomorrow." Or was it a bit of both?

How far did you manage to ride? How long did it take you get there?


----------



## Atl-Biker (Feb 8, 2012)

mello151 said:


> I just went on my first "real" ride of the year yesterday and I felt like either my heart was going to burst out of my chest or my legs were going to turn to mash potatoes on some of the climbs and I had only done about 6 miles. I wasn't expecting it to be easy, especially considering I actually first started riding just last Fall and the furthest I've ridden in an outing is 15 miles. I know that I'll get better with time and it will get a lot easier the more I do it, but it made me wonder...
> 
> How was it for some of you guys when you first started out riding? Did the first couple of rides have you wondering, "why the hell would anyone do this to themselves?!", or was it more like "that was fun. can't wait to do it again tomorrow." Or was it a bit of both?
> 
> How far did you manage to ride? How long did it take you get there?


Fairly new to the sport I have experienced similar experiences. Being a pretty avid runner in the past (20-30 miles per week and have completed several half marathon's) I was quite surprised at the amount of cardio required in the sport in general.

Through that in there with the technicality of riding and it's a pretty darn tough sport. Also blown away how some make it look so darn easy as they do.


----------



## kerryp (Jan 17, 2012)

I started riding about 6 weeks ago and i haven't ridden any real distances for many years prior to that. I'm 47 and had bad habits over the years (i used to smoke) and i am a desk jockey 98% of the time, so i knew it was going to be a process. 

I started off fairly easy just road riding, so it wasn't too bad for me. I'm up to about 12-13 miles 4 or more days a week (road). 

My first time hitting a trail was a jolt. Gasping for air and heart pumpin, but it felt good because i knew i was working it and when i finished i felt like i had accomplished something.....

i still have a long road, but Im up to about 10 miles of trail now. I want to be able to ride long distances without keeling over. 

I am patient and i have learned to push hard enough to get a benefit, but not enough to kill me


----------



## JDM (May 2, 2008)

*"It never gets easier, you just go faster" *
-Greg Lemond


----------



## mello151 (Sep 25, 2011)

kerryp said:


> I started riding about 6 weeks ago and i haven't ridden any real distances for many years prior to that. I'm 47 and had bad habits over the years (i used to smoke) and i am a desk jockey 98% of the time, so i knew it was going to be a process.
> 
> I started off fairly easy just road riding, so it wasn't too bad for me. I'm up to about 12-13 miles 4 or more days a week (road).
> 
> ...


I'm right there along with you. I used to smoke as well. I just quit late last summer it was actually part of the reason I started mountain biking. I'm also a software engineer so I spend a lot of time sitting as well.


----------



## mello151 (Sep 25, 2011)

Atl-Biker said:


> Fairly new to the sport I have experienced similar experiences. Being a pretty avid runner in the past (20-30 miles per week and have completed several half marathon's) I was quite surprised at the amount of cardio required in the sport in general.
> 
> Through that in there with the technicality of riding and it's a pretty darn tough sport. Also blown away how some make it look so darn easy as they do.


This actually makes feel a lot better. I've always been a horrid endurance runner and I figured that was why it's been a bit tougher on me starting out with cycling as well. I thought it was just me


----------



## currently (Jan 8, 2012)

1st ride in jan was a 2.8 mile trail ride that took me 1 hour and 5 min. I stopped riding and 2 weeks ago picked it up again. About 6 rides later I did that loop in 27 Min. My cardio still is horrible but I've noticef a massive difference in only 9 or so rides.


----------



## Tystevens (Nov 2, 2011)

I've always managed to ride as far as I wanted, it is just how fast I can get there! Maybe I'm a little different than most, however, as I started mountain biking at the best shape of my life (23 yrs old). I was doing 20 mile rides the first week or 2 I had my bike. That said, even though I was in great shape, it took a little while to become accustomed to the pains and stresses of pedaling up long steep hills -- I remember one long ride w/in the first 4 or 5 weeks of riding where my quads cramped up and delivered one of the worst pains I've ever experienced!


----------



## Dogbrain (Mar 4, 2008)

I vomited about 2 miles into my first ride. The trail was steep and techy and it took everything I had just to keep the bike moving. 6 weeks later I could ride it to the top. I had to dismount at a few of the techy features but I wouldn't stop moving, I'd just push past and then get right back on the bike. Just keep doing it and make sure you eat/rest right to recover. 

Also, sometimes trails are just hard and when you're new it takes all you've got to keep moving. However, on the parts that are not so steep try slowing down a little. Pacing yourself really works and can make a long ride feel much better. Don't be in a rush to get your heart rate up at the beginning, try a decent warm-up and see how that changes things.


----------



## Slozomby (Mar 22, 2012)

after many years of doing all the things doctors warn you not to do. 1st ride was a 1 mile circuit with lots of up and down and i thought i was gunna die. 

its getting better slowly. now if i can just stop all those bad habits i love so much.


----------



## matthawk7 (Jul 24, 2011)

Used to bike a ton so I figured I'd just get right back into it...until i remembered that was 15 years ago. I'm 5'10" and 185 so I'm not really overweight, just out of shape. Anyway, first ride was probably 3 miles of hell (plus a mile or so of roads on the way to the trails). I haven't been able to ride as much as I'd like but last ride was 5+ miles and was easier. How often do you guys ride? Now that it's light out when I get home I can get in a few more per week.


----------



## Troutinco (Jan 29, 2012)

I started about a year and a half ago, got serious last summer for fitness. And found I suck...but started to get better. I started to push my rh, and soon realized im going to break things. Then winter hit, and so took time off.... I wanted to get my rh beefed, realized better to buy a new bike, so got my 575 after tons of test riding.
Took it on its first serious ride a few weeks ago, and a bit beyond my ability. (What can I say I have high expectations). Ate it going down a not so gnarly trail, popped right shoulder out, cracked rib left side, I think the chainring ate a chunk of my right shin, and something beat the heck outta right leg knee down. 
I'm totally ready to get back out as soon as I heal up!


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

I started out riding a hybrid on the road slowly making larger and larger loops. Then I bought some knobbies and took my "rigid" bike into the woods. I instantly liked the woods better, and walked a lot on the steeps, butii have to admit that the road trained my legs and lungs. I sometimes still road ride on a hybrid with smooth tires. It's still find it to be good training for the woods. Keep riding you'll build up stamina!


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

JDM said:


> *"It never gets easier, you just go faster" *
> -Greg Lemond


Pretty much.

Everywhere I ride has at least a few places that are difficult for me no matter how fit I am. The place that are easy for me to ride still kick my ass if I'm with people that push me.

The furthest I've ridden off-road was 52 miles. It's taken me many years to get there, but motive and opportunity play a role in that.

The furthest I've ridden on-road was 100 miles, pretty much on the nose as far as my computer was concerned. That also took me many years, but the first time I did 80ish was in my first season of riding on the road for fun, although I'd been riding as a commuter for a few years before that.


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

Ride a little every day and push yourself to ride a little longer, faster, harder than yesterday. A GPS track and a site like strava.com can help you set a good base line and see your improvements. In a few weeks, you will feel like a king and you will be flying over those impossible steep climbs. Baby steps!

This year, I started with 2-3miles each day since late January. I was far from fit. Now I do one or two 7-10 miles long rides in woods a day (since I usually have less than an hour to ride) and 20-30 easy miles w/ my wife in weekends. You do not have to be Lance, 30 minutes a day will make a tremendous difference. If you have fun now, imagine what it is going to be like when you have more power, speed and endurance! :thumbsup:


----------



## FirstAscent (Mar 24, 2012)

I just started mtn biking as well but do other pretty active sports (mountaineering, soccer, rock climbing, snowboarding) and although each sport helps me stay in decent shape throughout the year, each sport doesn't really crossover to help with others as much. The best way to train for something, is to DO that something. Yes other things will help but riding is gonna be your best friend to make your riding better.

I felt the same way on my first real ride a few months ago and haven't really rode much since. But this week I started just finding steep roads near my house to ride up, I think this will help with climbing steep sections and I can hopefully work on technique as well, which I'm still learning.

my .02 

p.s. never knew how addicting this sport is! I'm loving it


----------



## scavind (Mar 13, 2012)

I generally ride the trails in the woods and i never rode much or do any sports, so I'm quite new, nor am i in the best of shape i assume. but generally for me, eat well a good length of time before hand (so no cramps), and you'll just be better nourished. I cant eat junk and ride without a splitting headache later on. And i generally do a good few minutes of a warm up ride before really pushing myself. whether that be a long ride on the roads or on a few hills to get my body warmed up, and etc. the more you ride, the more conditioned you'll get.


----------



## James_spec (Jul 28, 2011)

When i first started i was way bent out of shape. So what i did was set small goals that i knew i can achieve while riding. Started out conquering small hills, then went to a few hills, and now i'm conquering mountains. I also found out that working on your core improves biking more so than cardio. I can power through hills easily can won't be as winded and stay out and just ride for longer periods of time. So on my days i don't bike, i do core excersises and a little cardio every now and then. 
Also mountain biking is the only sport i know where i can push my self to the limits both physically and mentally. It's just me, my bike and the mountain in front of me. Mountain biking is probably the best hobby i got myself into and i love it!


----------



## Will Goes Boing (Jan 25, 2008)

IMO it's just like running. A person who never runs would most likely struggle with running a mile without stopping. The more you do it the easier it will get. 

I beg to differ from those who said that it, "Never gets easier, you just get faster." I use to run cross country and track and when I was in tip top shape, I can run at a very fast pace for say, 3-4 miles while breathing slowly and feeling GREAT the whole time. 

When I stopped running for a few years and got back into it, I was DYING after a mile with my lungs burning and legs just not wanting to move because it was filled with lactic acid. 

When you get into shape, you can bike up and down everywhere and actually ENJOY it. Until then, you will probably wonder why the heck you're putting yourself through that. IMO that's why a lot of people quit after the first ride or two. They don't expect it to be that hard because all they've done when they were a kid was pedal around the neighborhood. Keep at it dude.


----------



## JDM (May 2, 2008)

Will Goes Boing said:


> I beg to differ from those who said that it, "Never gets easier, you just get faster." I use to run cross country and track and when I was in tip top shape, I can run at a very fast pace for say, 3-4 miles while breathing slowly and feeling GREAT the whole time.


I hope I didn't sound like a jerk with that quote. I just really seems to be the truth for me. I can take it easy on a run or a road ride (like you describe), but I get so excited on my mountain bike that I always end up pedaling at my max effort. It's just so darn fun to go fast.


----------



## Faas (Mar 25, 2012)

I've been riding "Mountain Bikes" since my first 10 speed when I was nine years old. It was not until this year that I rode on an actual "Mountain Bike" Trail. It was quite an eye opening experience. The trails were narrow with TREES on the edge or even IN the trail!! The surface was not the smooth pavement or packed gravel like I had become used to, but loose dirt with rocks, roots, and mud throughout. Not to mention the steep climbs, hairpin turns and drop-offs!

My legs were burning, heart was pounding, and the sweat was pouring into my eyes, but I never questioned “why I was doing it”. I probably could have taken it a little easier on my first time... but where is the fun in that?!?! I was in my glory!!! some of the most fun I've had in years!!! 

Can't wait to get back out there, just as soon as my legs recover a little. I learned REAL fast why guys ware padded biking shorts... I'll be investing in a good pair of those before next time as well


----------



## MaynardSouthern (Jun 5, 2010)

I used to ride in my teens. I started back last May at the age of 37, as a complete couch potato.

I might have done two miles round trip, not even any hills, and I lost my front wheel in the soft stuff, went otb and almost fell in the lake. I thought my heart was going to burst. It was still enough fun to make me seriously wonder at how stupid I was for ever stopping.

So I went back and did three miles, went back and did four. Actually struggled up some hills! Cracked some ribs, tore something in my knee, gave myself a nice seven inch long root rash on my forearm...still felt like I was going to die...still having fun!

Here it is almost a year later, I'm down to 150-155 lbs from 210. I did a seventy mile hilly road ride two weekends ago, and I can ride twenty to twenty-five miles of rooty/rocky/hilly single track at a moderate pace and still have something left. Still feel like I am going to die, still having fun!

It DOES get easier, but then I push myself, and make it harder...get faster. All personal preference, I suppose. 

With the trails being soaked all winter, I've been doing a lot of greenway/road riding on the cross bike, and can definitely vouch for those that say that it will build your endurance on the trails...so, no excuses...get out and ride...somewhere! Even if you are just riding two miles, that is two miles better than sitting in front of the tv, rotting away just a little bit more. 

So yeah, a year later, I still wonder, "How can anyone do this to themselves?" AND think "That was fun, can't wait to do it again tomorrow". 

Sitting at the top of a ridge somewhere, enjoying the quiet, and the sunshine, and the scenery, with a clear head...no worries, no problems...with a sense of satisfaction that I pushed myself a little further than I did the ride before...a little pain in the thighs is worth that every day of the week.


----------



## SJKevin (Nov 30, 2011)

I started riding in January and had the same problem. I came fresh off of playing soccer and was in decent shape. I've found that the key is really to ride every chance I get. Early on, taking a week or two off brings me back to square one. That and saddle height really makes a big difference.


----------



## d365 (Jun 13, 2006)

If you don't finish a ride saying "that was fun, can't wait til tomorrow".... then you're doing it wrong! Just stop, shake it out for a minute, grab a sip of water, and go again.... or walk it, as often as you want. Make sure you're well hydrated (hours in advance), and fueled before you start. Don't forget electrolytes, when it gets hot. Just remember... you're supposed to be having fun, and you _will_ get more fit as a side effect. /end of story/

If you want to speed up the rate of your fitness on the trail, I suggest adding a steady spin, road ride to your weekly routine (for at least an hour). It's not as fun as the trail, but it will get your endurance up to speed much quicker, with a bit less pain. (no, you don't need a road bike, to ride on the road.... urban assault.... go jump some curbs)

keep at it :thumbsup:


----------



## mello151 (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks! You guys have given me a ton of motivation. I'm definitely not in fantastic shape but I'm not a stranger at working to get there after serving in the army and having a lot of friends on the football team in college to work out with. (I didn't play but a lot of them thought I did since I snuck into their weightroom so often.) I'm actually sitting here now with so good ol' delayed onset soreness and happy about it. At least that shows me my muscles took a beating and are going to be stronger for the next time I go out.

But like a lot of you guys said, beyond the fitness required, it's just fun... Even if I was in such bad shape that I had to walk up every hill so that I could bomb back down, I'd still be out on the trail.

Plus, now I've gotten my six year old son hooked. It's amazing to see how much he's progressed every time we ride around the neighborhood or on the nearby bike paths. As soon as the wife recovers from delivering our latest, (I have a 3 week old daughter), I'm going to get her out there too


----------



## 5-0-what (Mar 18, 2012)

hello everybody this is my first post and i was wondering what everyone's thoughts on a good weight training routine for mtb is


----------



## midnightlost (Feb 26, 2012)

Started riding again couple weeks ago, haven't rode a bike of any sort in about 15 years. Been keeping it easy for the most part, outings about 2 miles or so every other day. Got enough hills around here though to give my knees a good workout, once those start to improve the lungs will improve as well. Going to start doing 4 miles once a week, incremental increases.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

5-0-what said:


> hello everybody this is my first post and i was wondering what everyone's thoughts on a good weight training routine for mtb is


Friel gives one in the Mountain Biker's Training Bible.

Personally, I don't think it's a very useful addition until you're already at somewhere over four hours of cycling per week, falling into at least three rides. Until then, substitute another ride. Even if it's on a trainer, or in a room full of middle-aged women and listening to Madonna.


----------



## SRock24 (Mar 10, 2012)

JDM said:


> *"It never gets easier, you just go faster" *
> -Greg Lemond


i like this... it is so true. I am a triathlete and swimmer at heart and it really applies to both of those cardio based sports


----------



## SRock24 (Mar 10, 2012)

5-0-what said:


> hello everybody this is my first post and i was wondering what everyone's thoughts on a good weight training routine for mtb is


i would just start riding... and riding often. I am an exercise science major and I could debate about what weight training would be best but specificity is the best thing for the avid mountain biker. Unless you are going to race and really want to win (guessing not since you are in the beginners corner, correct me if I am wrong), I would just get out there and ride. If you really want, doing lunges (split lunge jumps), squats (squat jumps), goblet squats, or box jumps would help for short bursts of hill climbing but the best thing to do is to just get out there and ride. Besides, that is the fun part anyways. Let me know if you are thinking about racing and maybe I could help you put together a weight training program.

hope this helps and ride hard!


----------



## TerikE (Jun 21, 2011)

Work on your core! A strong core (abs, low back, etc) makes all the difference. I would suggest at least doing deadlifts, squats, core work (rotational and static), and lunges. Make sure to workout your upper body as well for a good balance.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

TerikE said:


> Work on your core! A strong core (abs, low back, etc) makes all the difference. I would suggest at least doing deadlifts, squats, core work (rotational and static), and lunges. Make sure to workout your upper body as well for a good balance.


And you don't need weights to do that. If you have any clue, like from school sports classes, you can do it in your living room.

A strong core is good for cycling but cycling does little to develop it, except singlespeeding probably.

When the going gets too hard, I take a breather and enjoy the view.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

^^^
Very true. I try to knock out some crunches every morning. It's also good for skiing, and really just living healthy and pain-free.


----------



## -bert- (Feb 22, 2012)

perttime said:


> When the going gets too hard, I take a breather and enjoy the view.


I just started mountain biking and went for my first two rides this passed Monday and Tuesday. Once i reach a level surface after a good climb I always look around and take in the views. I live in newark, nj so i don't get to see some of these things on a regular basis. For example i saw a woodpecker yesterday for the first time ever, i saw some huge crap piles from what had to be a large animal.

After taking in the view then im ready for the next climb or ripping through a downhill section.


----------



## Koppuh Klyde (Jul 13, 2010)

-bert- said:


> i saw some huge crap piles from what had to be a large animal.
> 
> After taking in the view then im ready for the next climb or ripping through a downhill section.


Dont forget bunny-hopping crap! :eekster:

It seems that there two factors in n00b training. Age and fitness level. Those of us that are older couch potatoes to younger, more fit (into other sportd that raise your heart rate) and everything in between. Of course there are other factors at play (age!),but these seeem to be the most important.

I really wish I didnt fall into the first category.:madman: But its my fault. Being a "Clydsdale" AND out of shape make it tougher of course. I just decided to buy a pass for my nearest trails so I wont have any excuses not to go ride. As you can see by my join date Ive had my bike for a year and a half but dont think Ive ridden enough to gain anything from it yet.

Now that I think about it Im sure I spend more time here than on my bike. Bye.:madman:

OK, I also have 5 kids and a bum leg, but thats barely and excuse either. I just need to get out there and spin that s#!t. Good thread.


----------



## TerikE (Jun 21, 2011)

perttime said:


> And you don't need weights to do that. If you have any clue, like from school sports classes, you can do it in your living room.
> 
> A strong core is good for cycling but cycling does little to develop it, except singlespeeding probably.
> 
> When the going gets too hard, I take a breather and enjoy the view.


True! Doing something like the P90X "Ab Ripper: workout a few times a week is more than enough. Most people neglect a full core workout, however, and focus on small ROM exercises like crunches. You're much better off incorporating planks, toe touches, leg raises, swiss ball rotational stuff, etc.


----------



## retrospeaks (Mar 2, 2012)

that p90x ab ripper is a PAIN. i started the p90x 2 program and it kills me every time. 

i've been working out pretty regularly, but today will be the second time on the bike after a decade long layoff. taking a relatively easy paved bike path back home 27 miles, the last 3 being on a slight incline. pray to the bike gods for me people.


----------



## dc2 (Mar 28, 2012)

I know exactly how you feel. I spend most of my time on a road bike and when I get on my Mountain bike I feel completely out of shape at times.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

Wow, this topic really got some who rarely post to add something.
It's all about CONDITIONING. After winter, when I don't do much riding, I'm always amazed at how my times, and distance falls off. But I'm more amazed at how fast it returns. Althou I generally do other types of exercise, it's still not the same so my cycling performance always suffers. I always get a kick out of taking someone who thinks they're in great shape like a gym bud, or even an avid road rider for their first real mtb ride. The stories always the same, "wait up, can we take a break" and when it's over it's "WOW, that was hard, but it was fun too".



5-0-what said:


> hello everybody this is my first post and i was wondering what everyone's thoughts on a good weight training routine for mtb is


Think that body weight exercises are best for someone who's new to fitness. Not only does each exercise work many muscle groups, but they have your body moving through space and that'll stimulate your body to adapt quicker, give you more real world usable strength, and you don't need a membership. 
I'd recommend eye balling some spots along your ride that you can stop for dips, pull ups, push ups, sit ups, and add it to your training, and/or a different time maybe at a park, yard, living room, whatever. Add some things to your routine like sit ups before shower, push ups before brushing and do them long enough that it sticks and just becomes what you do, like cup of coffee when you wake.

You can't be serious about fitness if you don't consider your diet as well, since diet is at at least 50%, prolly more, of the equation. You have a window of opportunity of about an hour after exercise to eat a meal at around 4:1 carb/protein ratio, and that'll help big time with building and recovering muscles. Don't know your stats or diet but mostly everyone has room for improvement to get their diet more in line with their goals. Eating hi protein, smaller meals, more often through out the day will help with building and recovering muscles, and speed your metab. Also try and make small changes every month or so like wheat instead of white bread, yam instead of regular potatoe, and low fat instead of whole milk.

Making small changes with exercise and/or diet, and sticking with them for a month or so will make it easier to make it a lasting change instead of an all or nothing mentality. Whether it's diet or exercise, your bodies improvements come in waves, then you plateau, so ride each wave of progress, then step it up/raise the bar when progress slows.

I enjoy exercise for the challenge, and for the results it gives me but I'm also alot more likely to do something I like, like swimming and mtbing, as compared to a stationary bike or a rowing machine. So find something you like, stick with it and build from there. Don't worry or even think so much about your performance, just have fun and enjoy your accomplishments like making it up that hill you couldn't last week, and before you know it, and in the process your getting more fit. and the bar is raised!


----------



## corivus (Mar 13, 2012)

This makes me feel a lot better, I just recently gave up smoking after 10 years (about the same time I quit biking) and quit a year ago and now am getting back into the game. I know it'll be a uphill battle but its encouraging to see that a lot of you have had similar struggles and have been succeeding.


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

Keep a written log, something simple like an excel spreadsheet. You’ll be surprised how fast you show improvement over a short period of time. It also allows for realization that you will have periods of ups and downs (injuries, trips, family stuff) where you can’t ride. For me, it keeps me going. It just feels good (like the ride) to log and track my improvement. If you are playing the Biggest Loser game, put your weight on the spreadsheet as well. I’ve managed to shed about 25 lbs in the process.


----------



## Cormac (Aug 6, 2011)

mello151 said:


> How was it for some of you guys when you first started out riding? Did the first couple of rides have you wondering, "why the hell would anyone do this to themselves?!", or was it more like "that was fun. can't wait to do it again tomorrow." Or was it a bit of both?
> 
> How far did you manage to ride? How long did it take you get there?


For me it was a bit of both. If it wasn't fun my first time out I never would have done it a second time or third or, so on, you get the picture. I just started last summer myself. First ever ride was like torture. I just simply couldn't do it. Had to walk a lot of the climbs. I eventually got to the point where I could do that same 6 mile loop without getting off the bike once. Then winter hits and I'm off the bike for the better part of 3 months. Finally get back on a couple weeks ago due to unseasonably hot weather. Some say warm, to me 80 is hot. But at least it's not 100 yet. Anyway, so my first ride this year I had to stop after about 2 miles to have my now annual heart attack, before I proceeded to almost give up completely 3 miles later. The whole "why the hell would anyone do this to themselves?!" went through my head. But I remembered how painful it was last year when I first started and how far I had come by the time I put the bike up last November. I also know how fun it is once you get over those first few rides.

My main trail is a 6 mile loop, broken into 3 sections. 1 mile, 2 miles and then 3 miles for the final section. I've started pushing myself toward 2 laps (12 miles). In fact I was gonna try for 2 laps today, until I woke up the sound of pouring rain. The other trail near here is a little over 7 miles loop. Last year I did that one twice and almost died. It's a lot tamer than my main trail with fewer climbs. This year I plan to do that one 3 laps (21 miles)

Those are my goals for right now. I'm sure by the end of summer if I keep pushing myself I'll be upwards of 15 miles per ride, which is everyday it's not raining. Instead of just the 6 or 7 I do now everyday. Stick with it, it does get easier. Even though you won't believe that after just a handful of rides. The more you ride the easier it gets. The easier it gets, the more fun you have. Somewhere in there you gotta step up your game so you get better which also adds to the fun. I used to dread the climbs. Now I look forward to the challenge!


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

For me, when I ride a lot and have a lot of fun, I go to more races, do better and have more fun there, and it takes me ride back to riding a lot and having more fun.

But getting easier doesn't really enter into it.


----------



## Sandrenseren (Dec 29, 2011)

I started out with a 2 mile, 10 minute ride which was pretty hard at the time. I hadn't done any sort of sport for over 20 years, so I was in real bad shape.

Next time out I added 2-300 yards to those 2 miles. Next ride I added another couple of hundred yards on top of that and so on. 6-7 weeks later I was doing 15 miles without a problem.

Don't start out being a hero and riding way too long and hard. Yes it feels great the day you do it, but you will be stupidly sore the next day and it's really hard to motivate yourself into repeating the mammoth effort again. It's much, much easier to start out with a short distance and add a little bit extra each time. Your body has time to adjust to it and you know you can do it, after all it's just a tiny bit extra compared to the ride you did yesterday. 

Then one day your legs feel awesome and you're convinced that you can easily double your distance. Don't do it! Stick to the plan of adding just a little bit, and enjoy that today was an easy one. If you double your distance because you feel great today, you'll end up being bummed out when you can't repeat that effort next time out. Tiny bits of extra, you'll get to the double distance soon enough that way and once you do, you'll be ready for it and able to repeat it.

I ended up doing a regular 15 mile off road round trip which took me 1 hour 45 minutes. I decided that it was far enough and stopped adding extra distance. Then I started to increase my speed. Up until then I hadn't focused on speed at all, only on doing the distance. 

So I started going at tiny bit faster each run, I knew I could do the distance. I took some "lap times" at particular points on the route, at a big tree, at a crossing, on top of a particular hill and so on. That way I could tell if I was ahead or behind my goal time and speed up or slow down accordingly. Currently I'm doing my 15 mile round trip at 1 hour 15 minutes, aiming to get it around an hour flat in a couple of months. 

Once I get to an hour flat I'll start adding distance again, doing my 15 mile round trip, then adding a couple of hundred yards on lap 2, slowly building towards a two lap 30 mile training route. 

By the way, get a bike computer, doesn't have to be fancy, just pulse, distance and ride time will do and make a log of your training runs. I know it's pretty nerdy, but it has a great side effect. As I said I started out with a short ride, a couple of miles, 10-15 minutes and added from there. It was going well, but one day I had a complete crap day. My legs felt like concrete, my heart was pounding on the first small climb and I ended up cutting it short and going home. I was bummed out. I entered the time and distance in my log and added a comment about how crappy it had been, then I discovered that my completely failed trip had the same distance as one of my first runs a couple of weeks earlier, but this time I had done the run with a lower heart rate and much faster. So even on a crappy day with rubbery legs I was still way better than e few weeks earlier. That really made my day.

So baby steps, don't be a hero and overdo it, add a small bit of distance each time out and before you know it you'll be doing nice, long runs and feeling great because your body is used to it.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Another simple but systematic way to increase volume is with the 10%/week guideline.

It applies to both total volume and long ride volume.

So if last week, I rode for five hours total, with two hours in one ride and the other three hours spread across over a few rides, and I'm following the rule, I increase both volumes by 10% for this week. So I'd ride for 5.5 hours this week, with up to 2.2 hours in the longest ride.

Next week, I'd be looking at 6.1 hours total, and a 2.4 hour longest ride. (Use more significant figures if you want, but I don't think anyone really counts hundredths of hours. That's 36 seconds.  )

I used it with fair success to rehab my knee a few years ago, and to train for a 50-mile race last year. If, like me, you're not terribly interested in regulating your intensity and you're not that great at following plans with a lot of different, specific workouts, this is a good compromise. It can also be used with distance, but since I ride in a few different disciplines, I think time is a better way for me to track my volume.


----------



## FirstAscent (Mar 24, 2012)

It's not much but this week I've also just been going to a nearby school and riding around, practicing balance etc. there is a small set of 3 steps as well I've been working on riding up and down to get comfortable.

It's won't do much for endurance/fitness per se, but is better than nothing.

Get creative and use whats around you.


----------



## Teshanek (Apr 1, 2012)

I like JDM's post...""It never gets easier, you just go faster" ...

My memory from first longer ride and sometimes from any first ride after winter season is that "my a**" hurts...so anybody, make sure you have a specialized underwear if u r starting MTBing


----------



## danpass (Apr 1, 2012)

my plan is just walk during the week (time constraints) and ride on the weekend.

I don't know that I'll be able to do multiple miles though without simply repeating the trail over and over. Still creating my list of great trails.


----------



## Cormac (Aug 6, 2011)

danpass said:


> my plan is just walk during the week (time constraints) and ride on the weekend.
> 
> I don't know that I'll be able to do multiple miles though without simply repeating the trail over and over. Still creating my list of great trails.


Maybe jog during the week? I get to ride everyday now since I'm out of work, but when me and the fiance go hiking I usually jog at least part of the time. Walking doesn't do it for my lungs like riding and jogging do.


----------



## mustangGT (Apr 1, 2012)

this is great info. lol i have not rode for 10 plus years lol. im a huge mustang car fan. but i happen to walk into a bike store. lol im sick of just walking. id love to get a bike and get into riding


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Bikes are pretty specialized these days. Actually not too different from a car company's complete lineup. I'd compare a mountain bike to an old-school SUV like a Wrangler or an XTerra, or a purpose-built open-wheeled rally car or trophy truck.

What are you looking for in a bike? "Not sure" is okay too, I think a mountain bike is actually pretty good for that as well since it'll be more stable while you're getting used to being on a bicycle again, and then you can either grow into mountain biking or use it as a utility/commute bike. But if you have something in mind, it doesn't hurt to get the right bike from the get-go.


----------



## danpass (Apr 1, 2012)

Cormac said:


> Maybe jog during the week? I get to ride everyday now since I'm out of work, but when me and the fiance go hiking I usually jog at least part of the time. Walking doesn't do it for my lungs like riding and jogging do.


I'd like to avoid those type of impacts. One of the reasons I specifically chose cycling lol


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

Some impact is needed for healthy bones. That's believed to be why many life long cyclist/ pro cyclist get osteoporosis. Not saying that low impact/cycling is bad, or that you should be running 10 miles a day on hard road with cheap shoes, that would do damage for sure, but some sort on a regular basis is a good idea.


----------



## FireLikeIYA (Mar 15, 2009)

5-0-what said:


> hello everybody this is my first post and i was wondering what everyone's thoughts on a good weight training routine for mtb is


Because MTBing is already a workout in itself I believe it is better to work on the muscles that you dont engage very much while riding. I have a treadmill and a basic set of weights so I did P90X and ran 10 miles a week for a few months. It brought my physical level up to a point were I could increase my rides significantly. This is a big strain on the body and takes up a lot of time so if you are a non competitive person like me I would suggest limiting this routine to just 2-3 months or you might burn yourself out.


----------



## Adeptus_Minor (Apr 3, 2012)

mello151 said:


> How was it for some of you guys when you first started out riding? Did the first couple of rides have you wondering, "why the hell would anyone do this to themselves?!", or was it more like "that was fun. can't wait to do it again tomorrow." Or was it a bit of both?


I'm not much of an exercise person to begin with and even when I was younger and much more active, cardio was always the weakest part of my overall health.
That said, when my friends got me into MTB last year, I quickly realized it was about the best way for me to get some real exercise. It's more fun and less 'routine', even when you ride the same trails regularly. Is it a little painful and exhausting sometimes? Yeah...but not so much that I don't keep going back. :thumbsup:

On a related note, I'm so wishing I hadn't laid off my riding over the winter. It feels a little like starting over, fitness wise... but it seems to be coming back a little faster than when I first started. I'm happy to be doing it again, and I think that's what you were asking.


----------



## atlant24 (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm looking forward to my heart exploding, I know its gonna get better after a couple of rides


----------



## njmark84 (Apr 1, 2012)

I've been doing cardio for 30-45 minutes at the gym 4 days a week, along with strength training since January. So the few months at the gym definitely helped me. However, my leg muscles still aren't there yet for a lot of the climbs. 

The more you ride, the more in shape you'll get. Just rest when needed.

Also, change your eating habbits. Lately I've been eating a ton of carbs (energy for muscles) and noticed it helps. With all the exercise I do, I also noticed I eat more too. Just eat healthy, drink lots of water, and always stay hydrated on the trails.


----------



## bisbonian (Apr 9, 2012)

I bought my first mountain bike last week.

I had fond memories of riding the rails to trails with my brother a few years back and thought that my prior experience would mean that I'm still in some sort of shape even though I've done nothing since.

Well round is a shape, right?

I live on the top of a mountain in SE Arizona, we're at about 5300 feet of elevation.

The initial blast down the hill was great. I really enjoyed the feeling of speed and control I had.

Then came the climb back up the hill. I don't know that I've ever been so miserable in my entire life.

I've come to realize that it's going to take a bit of practice before this begins to be "fun".

I look forward to that day and am working toward it.


----------



## Adeptus_Minor (Apr 3, 2012)

bisbonian said:


> The initial blast down the hill was great. I really enjoyed the feeling of speed and control I had.
> 
> Then came the climb back up the hill. I don't know that I've ever been so miserable in my entire life.
> 
> ...


Don't give up on it... I've been riding for several months (minus my extended break during winter, which I'm still regretting) and I still hate the climbs.


----------



## Cormac (Aug 6, 2011)

peakbay said:


> aae





peakbay said:


> sorry





peakbay said:


> need





peakbay said:


> 5 posts


lame :nono:


----------



## FromBackEast (Apr 12, 2012)

Reading this thread makes me look forward to the physical challenge of mtbing. Both my wife and I are getting into it. Thanks for the beginning stories!


----------



## danpass (Apr 1, 2012)

theMeat said:


> Some impact is needed for healthy bones. That's believed to be why many life long cyclist/ pro cyclist get osteoporosis. Not saying that low impact/cycling is bad, or that you should be running 10 miles a day on hard road with cheap shoes, that would do damage for sure, but some sort on a regular basis is a good idea.


makes sense.

too bad that the only thing that can prepare someone for running is ......... running lol


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Lifting weights is supposed to work okay too. Running up stairs is lower impact, but still load-bearing. Mountain bikers actually are a lot less susceptible to this problem because of the impacts and hike-a-bike.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

Yup, like Andrew said, + soccer, football, basketball, jump rope, etc. You get the idea, some kinda non low impact exercise. 
And if you're getting any kind of cardio type exercise 3-4x a week, you should make that other exercise some type of strength training, which can also be at least some of your higher impact exercise. Unless of coarse you have a bodybuilder build, and are looking for a long distance marathon build.


----------



## LLave (Oct 29, 2005)

Cormac said:


> lame :nono:


Ultra lame, neg rep given.


----------



## DeathByCactus (Apr 5, 2012)

Just completed my second real trail ride today. My legs are killing me from riding every day for 3-5 hours around Houston/Bike trails. Finally got over to memorial park and ran those trails, I was shocked to say the least when the first trail I found had a 7 foot almost vertical drop followed by a 7 foot almost vertical incline right after. I found the intermediate trails by accident and today I had one heck of a time finding power in my legs. The workout I am receiving is strenuous, but fun. Going to invest in some light armor though. Ate it today on one of the bigger roots. So many roots...


----------



## FNG_Rider (Apr 4, 2012)

you know i am not into fitness at all, i like to go on rides with my sons. i ride a cruiser to work 5 days a week which is around 3.5 miles round trip for 9 months so when i first actually went out on a trail for the first time i rode 10 miles and i didnt feel like it! and i am about three weeks deep into this awesome sport!


----------



## mello151 (Sep 25, 2011)

DeathByCactus said:


> Just completed my second real trail ride today. My legs are killing me from riding every day for 3-5 hours around Houston/Bike trails. Finally got over to memorial park and ran those trails, I was shocked to say the least when the first trail I found had a 7 foot almost vertical drop followed by a 7 foot almost vertical incline right after. I found the intermediate trails by accident and today I had one heck of a time finding power in my legs. The workout I am receiving is strenuous, but fun. Going to invest in some light armor though. Ate it today on one of the bigger roots. So many roots...


Man, the one thing I hate (secretly love) about the roots and the big rocks is how much harder they make you actually work. On a nearby trail, Big Creek, here in the Atlanta area, I'm always thinking "crap, this hill would be a freakin' breeze if not for the quarry they dumped on top of it". It makes me work every muscle in my core just to stay upright and on a decent line since I'm going so damn slow


----------



## RaptorTC (Jan 22, 2012)

Its amazing how much our bodies can progress in fitness over just the course of month or so. My first ride of the year I broke down and vomited about 2 miles in. A few weeks after that I survived a ~12 mile loop, but it took around 2 hours. Then just today I was able to do that same loop in about an hour and 20 minutes. I've definitely caught the bug and can't wait to keep riding.


----------



## Mr.Quint (Mar 22, 2012)

I got my bike at the end of February. I'm 35, and haven't ridden since I was a teenager, but I've been wanting to all along. The first week was horrendous. I thought I was going to die. Then the next ride was better. The one after that was terrible. But every time I wanted to come back. I hate running, and I hate going to the gym, but man, if I can keep in shape doing this? That's fantastic. 

Of course, I had a problem with my brakes and brought the bike in for a 30 day tuneup, and now, just when I feel like I'm getting somewhere, I don't get it back for a week. And the weather is gorgeous.

Back at it soon though. I've already lost a few pounds.


----------



## Bigwheel29 (Feb 9, 2012)

Keep going hard, the first few times you do this you might feel dizzy and like your going to hurl all over the place. Push past this. 

I started off last fall with very short rides, now I am up to alittle over 50km sessions.


----------



## DeathByCactus (Apr 5, 2012)

mello151 said:


> Man, the one thing I hate (secretly love) about the roots and the big rocks is how much harder they make you actually work. On a nearby trail, Big Creek, here in the Atlanta area, I'm always thinking "crap, this hill would be a freakin' breeze if not for the quarry they dumped on top of it". It makes me work every muscle in my core just to stay upright and on a decent line since I'm going so damn slow


True, I got one hell of a core/arm workout trying to make the climbs. My bike was getting stuck left and right with draining leg power since all the lines have massive 4 inch roots. Going to work on developing my downhill lines today to get more momentum for the tough climbs. Can't wait till my armor comes in so I don't have to worry about eating it so much.


----------



## Patrick0317 (Mar 31, 2012)

Just did 10 miles in 2 hours. Terrain went from open road to trails to hills and some crazy stuff in between. My question is: is 10 miles in 2 hours a good reference for a decent foundation?


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Patrick0317 said:


> is 10 miles in 2 hours a good reference for a decent foundation?


That's an impossible question: differences in terrain make a HUGE difference.

Two hours on the move indicates that you are not totally out of shape. Depending on the terrain you rode, you might be fitter than me, which is not saying much.

If you want to compare your fitness, you need to ride the same route as someone else. I'm just happy to get out there for an hour or five. You just did 2 hours which is great.


----------



## Patrick0317 (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks perttime. I don't have any riding buddies yet as I am new to the area. Just relocated recently. Gotta get out there and look around.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

Yup, your stamina should build quickly. Each state has their own forum on here btw to maybe hook up with riders as well as trails.


----------



## Bigwheel29 (Feb 9, 2012)

Did 52km today. The first half was uphill for 26km into a cold wind. Made for a hard day.


----------



## GiantClyde01 (Jul 4, 2009)

I raced bmx as a child and have been a bike nut my whole life. Got away from it for several years when I discovered alcohol and women!  got back into it at the age of 27 and I still wanna curl up and die several times during My first ride of the year after my winter hibernation. If you ride consistently, even if it's just once or twice a week, you will get in better shape quicker than you might expect.


----------



## RS1990 (Apr 15, 2012)

I'm just getting back into biking after an almost 10 year layoff and am finding it to be a little difficult. So far I have been doing mostly between 5 and 12 mile rides on pavement with one 20 mile ride that was pavement to 3 or so miles of trails. I find my legs getting rocked on any and all hills and cannot wait until that starts getting a bit better. 

I haven't been riding, but I do work out, run, play basketball and volleyball and am a bit surprised at how much this takes out of me. Some of it may be my bike as well...it's 10 years old and not very well taken care of over that time (it was in storage sitting for probably 7 of those years). So, looking to get a new bike and a better fitness level.


----------



## DoinkMobb (Nov 17, 2007)

It's amazing how 15 minutes on a bike in the gym feels like torture, but 2 hours on the trail is actually...fun. 

However, on the trail, I feel like everybody is blowing by me. I feel so damn slow. I'm pedaling at what I feel like is a good pace, when a dude, or group of dudes, magically appears behind me out of nowhere. I pull off to the side let them go by, and just like that, they disappear into the wilderness, never to be seen by me again. 

I think the 9 year old version of myself on a POS Kmart bike would destroy the present day old, fat, 31 year old me on a real bike. Tripling my body weight from that age may have something to do with it though. 

I'm sure the fun level goes up with fitness level, but sometimes, when I'm out there gasping for breath and praying to close my eyes and wake up in Valhalla, it feels a bit too much like work.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Imagine if you were on a road bike!

The good news is that at 31, you should still have a pretty fast training response.


----------



## swingset (Oct 14, 2010)

DoinkMobb said:


> I'm sure the fun level goes up with fitness level, but sometimes, when I'm out there gasping for breath and praying to close my eyes and wake up in Valhalla, it feels a bit too much like work.


A lot of us have been there. I found you have to get over that initial fitness hump, where you're in just good enough shape to complete a few hours of trail riding at a decent pace. When you get there, shorter rides can be taken faster, or long rides conserved for stamina, but both become "fun".

What helped me with all my fitness has been setting achievable goals, then pushing them up a little, then next time pushing just a little more. It makes the climb less painful, and improvement happens without painful days.


----------



## trane0605 (Apr 23, 2012)

I used to get passed by everyone, Then I passed most people...Took about two years. But now I will still get my back side handed to me by either and usually guys who wear the team lycra outfits or the 50 year old guys who have been riding for years and years. Its all good! I do confess that sometime I enjoy passing and staying ahead of a lycra wearing dude. They really make ya work for it.


----------



## Mr.Quint (Mar 22, 2012)

DoinkMobb said:


> It's amazing how 15 minutes on a bike in the gym feels like torture, but 2 hours on the trail is actually...fun.


You're not kidding.


----------



## mustangGT (Apr 1, 2012)

DoinkMobb said:


> It's amazing how 15 minutes on a bike in the gym feels like torture, but 2 hours on the trail is actually...fun.
> 
> However, on the trail, I feel like everybody is blowing by me. I feel so damn slow. I'm pedaling at what I feel like is a good pace, when a dude, or group of dudes, magically appears behind me out of nowhere. I pull off to the side let them go by, and just like that, they disappear into the wilderness, never to be seen by me again.
> 
> ...


im in the same boat. around the same age lol


----------



## Vegas_Sirk (Aug 9, 2010)

Wow this thread is great for motivation .... make me not feel so bad.

My first time back on a bike in 10 years was last summer. My buddy who is the athletic strengthening coach for UNLV took me out for a ride. I rented a 29er Gary Fisher HT and about 30 mins into it I was ready to quit. I didnt want to look like a wimp so I pushed my self through it. I thougth I was going to die. I couldnt breath, legs like jello, and sweating the most I ever have in my life. Long story short he pushed me to ride 12 miles that day. Later on he told our other friend "I thought he was going to pass out or at least quit" LOL The next day I was sore as sh*t, but I felt great. 

I finally bought a bike today, but Im guessing my first ride out will be just as bad, but I know from running cross country in HS that its every bit as mental as it is physical and the more you do it the easier it is the strengthen both that mental muscle and your physical muscle as well.


----------



## DoinkMobb (Nov 17, 2007)

AndrwSwitch said:


> Imagine if you were on a road bike!
> 
> The good news is that at 31, you should still have a pretty fast training response.


If I was on a road bike? I might actually pass someone then.

I guess I'm not too fat and out of shape...yet. There's still hope that I can get back down to a reasonable weight. I gained weight from going to the gym, but I'm changing my routine to lower weight/higher reps now. I was always a super skinny kid and I just feel too large now.

My mindset now in the gym is "will this help me ride my bike"?


----------



## kustmace (Apr 26, 2012)

Very motivating thread....im currently trying to quit smoking, hoping that riding will not only help rebuild my health, but keep me clean too.


----------



## gredodenda (Apr 26, 2012)

I know...after reading this thread, I can't wait to get out with my first new bike (buying very soon)..


----------



## Richtacular (Apr 10, 2012)

Now that I'm at the old age of 28 ... I've found that I need to start taking days off, which isn't easy when you're addicted. I play hockey regularly, with either tennis, hiking, baseball/softball, soccer, snowboarding (not so much now that it's spring), skateboarding, longboarding, or surfing all peppered in there about once a week. All these sports on a somewhat regular schedule for the past 5 years still doesn't hit the same muscle groups in the same way that mountain biking does. I need to make myself skip a day or two on the bike here and there and play with some of my other toys. I'm sure weekend warrior drinking doesn't help much either. 
I ride solo most of the time so I'm wondering how I would pace with peers.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

^^^
Pin a number on and find out.


----------



## Reverend_Maynard (Mar 16, 2012)

kustmace said:


> Very motivating thread....im currently trying to quit smoking, hoping that riding will not only help rebuild my health, but keep me clean too.


If feeling like you're going to pass out and/or puke is motivating, rather than demoralizing, for you, then it certainly will help.

Good luck. I hope you kick it.


----------



## kustmace (Apr 26, 2012)

i know the feeling really well, little bit of water and a few minutes of rest and that feeling passes.


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

DoinkMobb said:


> If I was on a road bike? I might actually pass someone then.


You'll reach the point where you might just pass the road bike on a mountain bike. 

5 years ago, I had trouble doing a 3 mile loop. 2 years later, I was regularly riding 5 miles. Last year, I was riding 8 or more miles a day. Just a couple of months ago, I was commuting every day to work 14 miles. Now I can ride 10 miles and feel great, go for 20 and feel tired, and all the way up to 40 without stopping. I still get tired, I still get stiches in my legs, but you feel really awesome afterwards. I started off at almost 210, and now I'm down to 172. The more you go, the more comes off (doesn't help that I like my junk food).

As for a fitness regimen check out the 45 Day Plan, it's the first thing you'll see when you google it. It's a good place to start with general fitness, but don't try to combine the resistance training with cardio until you've been on the bike for a while. It also includes a sparse diet guide and some other miscellaneous stuff. It took me a few tries to actually get started and keep going, but it starts to get fun when you get to the point where you can look back and say, 'I used to have _trouble_ doing 50 pushups.'


----------



## Reverend_Maynard (Mar 16, 2012)

kustmace said:


> i know the feeling really well, little bit of water and a few minutes of rest and that feeling passes.


That's the spirit!:thumbsup:


----------



## Richtacular (Apr 10, 2012)

AndrwSwitch said:


> ^^^
> Pin a number on and find out.


I'd love to, but what kind of race should I be looking for that encompasses technical trail terrain? 
In CT?


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Either XC or DH. Whichever you enjoy more.

Both have a few different formats, but they're really more alike than different, within the discipline. You probably aren't going to get a whole lot of choices that are local to you.

I think it varies by region, but generally XC races are representative of the XC trails in the area. Bear in mind that race promoters are designing courses that they think racers will enjoy, and mountain bike racers are people who want to race mountain bikes - if they didn't want technical, they'd be on the road.

Short-course races may be less technical. No guarantees though.


----------



## ucdengboss (Apr 4, 2012)

Had a mountain bike as a kid then did not ride for 15 years. For my 32nd birthday wife surprised me with a 2010 Gary Fisher HT. 

Next day rode 10.6 miles. Relatively smooth trail with no major climbs. I was a good bit tired and sore but it was well worth it! Next day legs were pretty sore and it was noticeably harder to walk up the stairs. Since then I have done a 12.6 mile and 13.1 mile trip. All trail miles. These two had 1000'+ climbs. Still have to make several stops while riding to take a short break but the legs are feeling really good. Mid and lower back was very sore after last ride though All rides are about 2 hours 15 mins in length. 

I try to pace myself and not burn out quickly so try and ride a good 2+ hours. I am getting better quickly and hope to be able to do 3 hour 20 mile rides. 

Next ride is this afternoon!


----------



## Trey_ (Apr 28, 2012)

Great read...thanks!


----------



## b.miranda (Apr 12, 2012)

Took my Foes out for it's madden voyage, and I was surprised how much different it is then my road bike. I did a 12 mi loop near my condo and was completely tired afterward. I usually ride my road bike any where from 50-150miles a week, run at least 12 miles a week, and muay thai/ju jitsu seven. I'm looking forward to the days where I'm not exhausted, lol.


----------



## Viser (Jun 1, 2011)

Atl-Biker said:


> Fairly new to the sport I have experienced similar experiences. Being a pretty avid runner in the past (20-30 miles per week and have completed several half marathon's) I was quite surprised at the amount of cardio required in the sport in general.


A friend of mine whom was an avid runner in High School and a has been running some half marathons every summer since (can't believe its been 10 yrs) is surprised that I can keep up with him in the trails with the mountain bike. Its the only way for me to beat him at anything, lol. I'm 20 lbs (or more) over weight and it absolutely drives him nuts...


----------



## ucdengboss (Apr 4, 2012)

The first time I rode on trails last year I'd swear that every hundred yards of flat trail I needed to stop for at least a few minutes for a break. It was so much fun though I just couldn't stop. Forget even small climbs. I was beat tired after 30 minutes on relatively flat XC trail. 

I am only in my 2nd year riding and I have really learned to pace myself on the longer climbs. I am able to do them quicker but I have a better feel for my heart, lungs, and legs now. I am able to listen to them and have a greater awareness of what is a long sustainable pace for myself. I still have a long way to go though as I consider myself to be a slow climber still. 

The other thing I feel better about is riding more efficiently. Selecting proper gears before hitting a climb and pedaling into those smaller climbs. Also being more agile on the bike allows more speed downhill to carry into uphill sections.


----------



## tiltedworld (Aug 2, 2011)

I resemble this post. Last time I mountain biked was 11 years ago and started to get pretty ok I think with 7-10 mile week with a few weekend 20+ milers thrown in. Now 41, and what I thought was decent shape I am sucking wind like no tomorrow and loving it. First few rides at a local trail I was doing a 3 mile loop and had to stop and walk multiple times to let my heart rate drop. About a month of once a week rides (with other workouts) and now I can ride the whole loop with one stop (doesn't hurt that the view is great there). Last ride I added the second 3 mile loop in the park and made it most of the way without stopping/walking (2x). 

Hope to get out more often and try some new trails too 

I will say that after a few rides I did feel very light headed and like I was going to puke. I think this is telling me maybe I overdid it on the ride. Always right after the ride, but its happening less and less.


----------



## bnr (Jun 7, 2013)

I've only been riding for about 4 weeks and I thought I was in shape, I've done half marathons and still do long distance runs but when I did some steep climbs, I felt like I was going to puke lol. In order to ride the trails it seems you have to climb a lot out here in so cal. Much respect to mtbers, never knew the effort it took, I love it though.


----------

